# Eure Erfahrungen zu Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte| Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display



## Patze (21. Dezember 2010)

*Eure Erfahrungen zu Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte| Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Wie die meisten wohl wissen erreicht man eine "höhere Produktivität durch Multi-Monitor-Arbeitsplatz". 
Dazu auch Interview mit Udo-Ernst Haner vom Fraunhofer-Institut: Displays können Arbeitsplätze revolutionieren und 
Erfolgsfaktor - Visualisierung am Arbeitsplatz/Experiment: Wirkung von Multi-Display-Setting auf die Produktivität (Seite 13 & 14).

Dazu hier im Forum: Normal/Standard oder Widescreens? // Wieviele Monitore sind an eurem Haupt-PC angeschlossen? // Games Dual-/Triple- und sonstige Multimonitor // Welche Monitorgröße ist für Euch am interessantesten? // Wie groß ist euer Gamingmonitor?  // http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/190322-mehrschirm-betrieb-wie-nutzt-ihr-ihn.html *+ NEU!* // http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/191106-spielt-ihr-auf-mehr-als-einem-bildschirm.html *+ NEU!*

Und sehr wichtig dieser Artikel Softproofing: Vier Lösungen im Cross-Test an zwei Arbeitsplätzen 
[Ziel des Tests ist es, das Farbwiedergabeverhalten zweier getrennter Arbeitsplätze zu simulieren. Dafür wurden je zwei gleiche, aber auch unterschiedliche Monitormodelle verwendet!
Erreicht man mit gleichen Monitoren visuell unterscheidbare Ergebnisse? 
Erzeugen verschiedene Monitore Abweichungen zueinander?
Ist die Gefahr unterschiedlicher Darstellung gegeben?]

Da ich plane im ersten Quartal des kommenden Jahres einen neuen PC plus  zwei unterschiedlich große Monitore zu kaufen (22 und 24 Zoll), habe ich  intensiv recherchiert was man bei Multi Monitoring bzw. Dual View alles  beachten muss. Ich las immer wieder, dass

1. beide (oder alle) Monitore die gleiche Auflösung haben sollten  (müssen), damit man keine Kopfschmerzen etc. bekommt, bzw. weil  unterschiedliche Auflösungen auf Dauer als unangenehm für die Augen  empfunden werden.

2. beide Monitore gleich Groß sein sollten (gleiche Monitorgröße) und 

3. es "für den idealen Effekt des Multimonitoring" sogar sinnvoll ist, den gleichen Monitortyp/das gleiche Modell auszuwählen (typgleiche Displays, sprich aus der gleichen Produktionscharge). 

Das man die selbe Monitortechnologie verwenden sollte ist für mich schon  selbstverständlich - ich habe auch keine Röhre mehr! Und Punkt 1 ist  ebenso logisch. Aber was spricht gegen unterschiedliche Monitore  (jeweils von anderer Firma), die die gleiche Auflösung haben oder beherrschen?? Also was spricht genau für Punkt 2 und 3?:

Logisch/klar ist für mich, dass wenn man mehrere nicht typgleiche Displays sehr dicht nebeneinander stehen hat, man *minimale Helligkeits- und/oder Farbunterschiede* deutlich sieht und diese auf Dauer nicht sehr "augenfreundlich" sind und evtl. nicht komplett ausgeglichen bekommt. Aber sind die Unterschiede  bei Bildschirmen aus der gleichen Produktionscharge manchmal (wenn auch im besten Fall minimal) ebenso existent, sodass man auf jede Fall das "kleinere Übel" wählen sollte und besser Monitore des gleichen Typs kauft? Weil dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist oder höher ist, dass die Farben, die  Helligkeit und der Kontrast bei allen Monitoren fast (oder idealerweise) gleich sind?

Erfahrungsberichten zufolge sei es angenehmer Monitore der gleichen Größe zu verwenden. Aber was genau ist angenehmer und was störend?                                          

Ich las/lese weitere Meinungen und Erfahrungen aus dem Netz mit folgendem Tenor:

Manche sagen gleich Größe sei nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache der Zweitmonitor hat ungefähr die gleiche Höhe wie der Hauptmonitor (die gleiche Auflösung & Helligkeit etc. ist selbstverständlich), sonst passt der Desktop nicht zusammen.

Besser zwei gleich große Monitore, da sonst die verschiedenen Designs und Farbgebungen das Auge verwirren.

Eine „heterogene Aufstellung“ (mehrere unterschiedlich große Displays) gefällt auf Dauer nicht/nervt irgendwann. 

Wenn man eine gleichmäßige Fläche haben will, dann muss man identische Monitore (von derselben Charge) holen. 

Einige sagen, dass zwei baugleiche Monitore immer am besten aneinander anschließen.

Farbkalibrierung hin oder her, ich arbeite lieber mit zwei (od. mehreren) gleichen Monitoren, da es sich leichter mit gleichen Monitoren abgeglichen arbeiten lässt.

Dennoch: Zwei zu große Monitore können auch ins Gegenteil umschlagen, wenn man den Kopf ständig schwenken muss um den kompletten Desktop zu überblicken!

 Mehrere Monitore  mit unterschiedlicher Größe sind aus ergonomischer Sicht  nicht zu empfehlen da sich beim Sichtwechsel von einem Monitor zum  anderen die Augen immer wieder neu anpassen müssen.
 


Da sind jetzt eure Erfahrungen gefragt. Nun die Umfrage...


----------



## Olstyle (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Also ich hab aktuell einen 22"er und zwei 19"er aktiv und vorher auch schon ein paar andere Kombinationen.
Im Endeffekt hab ich für mich festgestellt, dass so ziemlich alles geht solange zumindest die DPI ungefähr gleich sind. Ein plötzlicher Zoomeffekt bei überspringen des Cursors auf den nächsten Monitor irritiert nämlich richtig. 

Allerdings muss man so oder so immer unterscheiden ob man das ganze als eine Bildfläche nutzen möchte oder ob man mit mehreren Fenstern arbeitet.

Ersteres nutze ich nur in Spielen, da Schrift(Bildrahmen) und auch einfarbige Flächen(leicht unterschiedliche Farbwiedergabe) sich kaum auf zwei Bildschirme teilen lassen. 

Letzteres dagegen kann die Arbeit sehr vereinfachen und geht mit meinem Setup prima. So hat man etwa beim Bilder bearbeiten das Gesamtbild auf dem mittleren Monitor und die Werkzeugleiste auf einem daneben abgelegt. Oder beim Programmieren sieht man auf einem Bildschirm das Ergebnis/das Ziel und auf dem anderen den Code. Oder man schreibt auf einem Bildschirm eine Mail während man auf den anderen Artikel, Ergebnisse etc. sieht auf die man sich bezieht. Oder,.. oder...
Wer einmal so was hatte will nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Otep (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Nun, ich habe 2 x den selben TFT... 

Das ganze ist wohl grundsätzlich Geschmackssache...
Ich hatte auch schon 2 verschieden TFT's im Einsatz, hat mich aber persönlich bei allem gestört!


----------



## Patze (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Danke für eure Beiträge und Votes! 

Ich bin derweil in die Thematik weiter eingedrungen und mittlerweile  kann ich einige Trends sehen. U.a. auch die Umfragen (nicht nur diese  hier) zeigen, dass viele doch nicht so dogmatisch sind was die  Monitorgröße angeht. Als Zwischenfazit lässt sich also sagen, dass 

1. Fast alle keinen Trend hin zu einem großen Monitor sehen, sondern die Zukunft weiterhin mehrere Monitore sein werden. 

2. Die meisten den gleichen Monitortyp bevorzugen. 

3. Was die Displaygröße angeht die Meinungen geteilt sind. Es gibt keine Mehrheit die eine gleiche Monitorgröße für *zwingend* erforderlich hält. Die Tendenz Richtung gleich großen Monitoren ist aber klar zu sehen!

Habe noch die Umfrage "Mehrschirmbetrieb - Wie nutzt ihr ihn?" gefunden.


----------



## Azzkirk (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Also auf Arbeit benutze ich 2 gleich große TFT's (19') und zuhause 2 unterschiedliche (22' & 19'). Mittlerweile habe ich jedoch für mich festgestellt, daß ich lieber mit gleichgroßen Monitoren arbeite und mir privat 2 neue 24' holen werde, wie es einige Kollegen bereits an ihrem Arbeitsplatz zu stehen haben.


----------



## Own3r (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Ich finde zwei gleich große und gleiche Modelle wichtig! Im Moment reicht mir aber noch ein Monitor.


----------



## luke0604 (19. Januar 2011)

2 gleich Große sind ganz klar rein optisch im Vorteil. Beim benutzen sind 2 gleich Große auch feiner, da wenn man unterschiedliche Monitore hat das mausverhalten variiert


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Ich nutze einen 23 Zöller und einen alten 4:3 19 Zöller als Zweitmonitor; ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, die Nutzung mehrerer Monitore finde ich beim Arbeiten sehr hilfreich, in Spielen ist ein Zweitmonitor aber höchstens sinnvoll wenn es darum geht etwa das TS Fenster anzuzeigen, eine Erweiterung des Spiels auf mehrere Monitore halte ich aufgrund der Balken für keine besonders gute Lösung

- Mein Ziel: ein 30 Zöller und 2 kleinere Nebenmonitore


----------



## Happyplace4190 (19. Januar 2011)

ich nutze 3 monitore mit nvidia sourround .. 3 asus v222h .. funktioniert alles wunderbar  hab mir eine halterung gebaut an welche ich die monitore angehängt habe .. schaut sehr gut aus wie ich finde ..


----------



## Rocksteak (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Hängt eindeutig vom Nutzen ab. Wenn man zB nur auf einem Monitor spielt, und der andere wie schon gesagt für TS, iTunes oder was auch immer benutzt wird, dann ist es egal was der 2. Monitor ist.

Benutzt man allerdings Eyefinity oder nVidia surround oder sowas, ist es klar von Vorteil 3 gleiche Modelle zu haben, aus Designgründen, genauso wie aus optischen Gründen (kontrast etc)


----------



## Parzival (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Hab aktuell nur noch einen 22 Zöller im Einsatz. Hab aber früher noch öfters im Netz gezockt. Da war immer noch mein alter 17 Zöller mit dran. Für TS, Netzwerkauslastung und sowas. Das war auf jeden Fall praktisch.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Ich hab nen 28" als "Haupt"-Arbeitsdisplay und nen alten 24" als "Zusatzanzeige". Der Unterschied in Helligkeit, Kontrast und Auflösung ist zwar deutlich sichtbar, stört mich aber beim Arbeiten nicht da ich eben das ausreichend große Hauptdisplay für alle Arbeiten nutze und das kleinere für Zusatzprogramme oder eben jene die dauerhaft im Hintergrund laufen wie z.B. Temperaturüberwachung, Uhrzeit,Wetter, Kalender, eMail-Client, ICQ,Winamp.

Für Spiele,Filme, surfen etc reicht die Fläche des 28" mehr als aus, was beim Zweitdisplay fast Verschwendung wäre.


----------



## azd (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hab einen 23 Zoll Full hd 16:9 und zwei alte 5:4 17 zoller an den seiten alles hat besser geht es gar nicht die bildschirme dind fast gleich gros und trotzdem wird es nicht zu breit für einen normalen schreibtisch


----------



## YellowCaps (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Entweder einen großen Monitor der eben die Breite von 2 x FullHD oder en eben ein 30" inner mitte und passend links und rechts 2 x 22" (5:4) um 90 Grad gedreht


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*



YellowCaps schrieb:


> ein 30" inner mitte und passend links und rechts 2 x 22" (5:4) um 90 Grad gedreht



90 Grad sind ein bisschen viel, aber auf jeden Fall angewinkelt aufstellen. 

Ausserdem finde ich es gut, wenn man die beiden seitlichen Monitore versetzt hinter den mittleren aufstellt, so dass man nur einen Rahmen hat. Wenn die Monitore aber sowieso einen sehr dünnnen Rahmen haben, wäre es egal.

Wann kommen endlich die rahmenlosen 26"er für 200 Euro .


----------



## Olstyle (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Er meint den "Portrait-Modus"  .


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Aso .. "hochkant" .. sorry .. lol. Manchmal sitz ich auf'm Schlauch . 

Wird natürlich dann 'ne coole Auflösung, aber da das Seitenverhältniss nicht so gross ist wie im "Landscape", wär das nix für mich. (Zocken)

Zum Arbeiten allerdings ist "hochkant" sehr interessant!!!


----------



## Patze (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dual-/Triple-/Multi View, Monitoring, Screen, Head | Mehrere Bildschirme/Monitore/Anzeigegeräte | Mehrschirmbetrieb | Multi Display*

Zu diesem Thema passt auch Welche Monitor Größe habt ihr? 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...sse-ist-fuer-euch-am-interessantesten-11.html

http://www.3dcenter.org/umfrage/woh...ltimonitoring-oder-supergrosse-monitore-ab-30

http://www.3dcenter.org/news/2010-09-05


Interessante Umfragen: Wie häufig sind Pixelfehler heute? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/147218-wie-oft-kauft-ihr-euch-einen-neuen-monitor.html

*Umfrageergebnis anzeigen: Was verwendet ihr? Röhre oder Flachbildschirm!* *+ Neu!*

*Schöne Photos zu sechs Lösungen: Dual, Triple, Quad, 6-Screen, Panorama, X-Screen, Mobile Screen, Spezial Lösungen* *+ Neu!*

Umfrage: Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hardware trotz guter Testergebnisse???

Meine Monitore:
Samsung Syncmaster B2430L
Dell 2209WA
Benq Fp93GX


----------

